# How long after roasting is a bean good for?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess this is a "how long is a piece of string" question.

I've pretty much come to the conclusion that I get wonderful consistent coffee from my setup with the allpress redchurch blend. I'm not really one for moving between blends, as its generally a wasteful pain on the iberital anyway. Much rather stick to one blend and just leave the grinder set to go, with only tiny adjustments needed as beans age.

However, allpress are not exactly cheap on postage. At around £3 a bag, making each bag an £8.50 purchase. The 1kg bags are better value, but that much coffee would last me about 4 weeks.

Redchurch is on the dark side of medium, and I've had no real issue with it up to two weeks old, but what about beyond that? Will I notice a deteriation in my coffee over time!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I find lighter roasts stand the test of time better than dark, obviously exceptions to the rule pop up. (they presumably give off the gases and aromas slower)

Case and point being SM sweetshop which was at its best for me between 21-28 days after roast & a few HBs have been drinking superbly even 30-35 days after roasting.

I guess you could experiment and / or try freezing some


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Given the choice, I think most of us would prefer as fresh as possible









But this is not always realistic..

I'm no expert, but I reckon 4 weeks is ok personally

Providing you store them sensibly, sealed etc.

(I've held some Union beans for 4 weeks, and I couldn't tell much difference..)

Best thing is probably buy 1kg and see how it deteriorates over time...

p.s. I don't buy into the frozen bean strategy, tried it with some red brick - definitely lost something!


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

I find most beans seem to tail off after 3-4 weeks, ironically I find some need a long resting time i.e. 2 weeks plus, which gives you a small window of uber tasty coffee sometimes!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. The coffee shop I buy my redchurch from at the mo, say that they definitely taste a drop off at around the 3 week mark. So 1kg may not work


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It will vary from bean to bean, and dramatically. Do not freeze beans. it simply does not work. Fine as an emergency store but not as a habit. One a bean has finished degassing, then obviously the staling process begins. As soon as you cut a salad leaf, it is by definition therefore starting to die. A few of us used to buy bags with vacuum seals on, and then using an electric device, remove all the air so the beans remained vacuum packed. This was done several days after we had roasted to ensure the de gassing had finished. I have friend s who still swear this is the best way to store longer term. Every time you opened or broke the seal, you let air in then suck it out again. I do not follow this regime personally as I roast two batches at a time so have a rolling store. I would have thought that if you bought 4 containers, removed the one way valves you get in the bags suppliers send out in, and cut a hole in the lid, taped in the valve, then split you 1 kg into the 4 tubs, the unopened ones would sit nicely for a month without any problem.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The other point is that different beans behave in different ways. As a rule of thumb, the darker beans take longer to reach their peak, therefore last longer


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> It will vary from bean to bean, and dramatically. Do not freeze beans. it simply does not work. Fine as an emergency store but not as a habit. One a bean has finished degassing, then obviously the staling process begins. As soon as you cut a salad leaf, it is by definition therefore starting to die. A few of us used to buy bags with vacuum seals on, and then using an electric device, remove all the air so the beans remained vacuum packed. This was done several days after we had roasted to ensure the de gassing had finished. I have friend s who still swear this is the best way to store longer term. Every time you opened or broke the seal, you let air in then suck it out again. I do not follow this regime personally as I roast two batches at a time so have a rolling store. I would have thought that if you bought 4 containers, removed the one way valves you get in the bags suppliers send out in, and cut a hole in the lid, taped in the valve, then split you 1 kg into the 4 tubs, the unopened ones would sit nicely for a month without any problem.


Would empty bags that are resealable and have one way valves not work as they are?

I use empty has bean bags to store beans and I squeeze the air out. Do you think splitting up the 1kg into four of those would preserve for 4 weeks?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In theory, I cannot see why not. I prefer the tubs as I find the vacuum seal on the bags supplied, once broken sometimes are hard to get a good seal with again, whereas the tubs have 4 clips. Best stored in the dark and an even temperature, or so they say!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for this









i'll see what i can come up with. Its annoying that i like this blend so much, because allpress are a bit tight with regards to discounts etc. 1kg is the price of 4x250g. That seems a bit stingy. Whats the reward for buying in bulk? aside from cheaper postage, which doesnt cost them anything anyway, because its a direct cost.

in fact i'd debate whether it costs £3 to send me 250g of coffee (hasbean seem to be able to manage it for £1.70)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Won't Sandro sell you 500g's from his hopper for the price of 2x250g bags??


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> It will vary from bean to bean, and dramatically. Do not freeze beans. it simply does not work....One a bean has finished degassing, then obviously the staling process begins. As soon as you cut a salad leaf, it is by definition therefore starting to die.


 I seem to remember Home-Barista conducted a very thorough blind testing of beas frozen soon after roasting and there was no detectable difference - or did I get that wrong?

I'm not sure how useful the salad leaf analogy is here as the bean is not 'alive' in the first place.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I did a blog video about resting times just a few days ago. IMO, it depends on the bean, but for brewed coffee I find 2 weeks is a good resting period generally. I'm yet to make my mind up for espresso.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would personally, take very little notice of what our brethren across the pond do! Just s personal viewpoint f course. I have seen loads of opinions on how to store beans. There is no right or ring based on scientific research as there is none. The salad leaf was referring to the fact that once beans have reached their zenith, then they are starting to stale and effectively die. You could say stealing starts as soon as beans are exposed to the air, which makes sense but, where does the science stop and common sense take over?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> You could say staling starts as soon as beans are exposed to the air, which makes sense but, where does the science stop and common sense take over?


Agree with David here. Staling is a perfidious gradual process - you're less likely to notice small incremental steps of deterioration in quality but put two bags of the same roasted beans side by side - one in its sweet zone - the other two to three weeks past it, and you will notice a difference both in terms of bean smell and extraction qualities. Whether that difference makes a difference to you, is a matter of personal opinion and taste.

Interestingly, one definition of change is, 'any difference that makes a difference' and that's *the* point with coffee bean freshness.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

shrink said:


> thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same with Extract Coffee in bristol. Their shipping charges are up at the £3 mark. It most certainly doesn't cost that to send beans!! So that's why I've been buying from HasBean as a matter of principle as he only charges £1.70.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been monitoring the actual cost of postage on coffee I receive.

The average for 2 x 250g bags in a box is £2.36


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Question for peeps.

When you receive a new bag of beans (freshly roasted) do you all not start using them straight away? (because I have been) Should I be leaving them to de-gas?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

poona said:


> Question for peeps.
> 
> When you receive a new bag of beans (freshly roasted) do you all not start using them straight away? (because I have been) Should I be leaving them to de-gas?


It's really up to you. You'll most likely note a change in the beans in terms of getting a big chunk of co2 crema in the first few days which disappears within seconds and sours the taste slightly, but then again, you may find once it's gone, you won't notice any difference.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny thing is, I received a batch of Londinium beans which produced huge crema 2 weeks after roasting compared to HB/Extracts which produced less crema straight off. Also found the Londinium beans required very coarse grind too for circa 25 sec pull.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

shrink said:


> Thanks guys. The coffee shop I buy my redchurch from at the mo, say that they definitely taste a drop off at around the 3 week mark. So 1kg may not work


Given the price of postage vs the 1 week of beans that might be past their best - you still be better off £ wise ordering a kg. Worth a try anyway


----------

